# My classmates first Clinical



## EMTstudent (Mar 14, 2005)

Okay...we all started our clinicals a few weeks ago...and I have a classmate whom I now consider a friend who just went on his first clincial last week.

"Sam" (all names have been changed) arrived at the ER he was assigned to on time. He approached the ER Tech "Pat" to announce his arrival and immediately Pat said, "Follow me, I have your first patient here ready for vitals."  Sam put his books down and proceeded to follow Pat to the ER room where the patient was staying.  h34r: 

Sam was all nervous, he had scope ready, his little handy-dandy-notebook ready to write down anything...   

Pat opens the curtain and what do they see???

The patient laying supine on the stretcher... and his girlfriend/wife was giving him a blowjob right there in the ER.

How's that for a first patient??

Everyone was laughing, and I explained "Now now...it's not funny!!! What if he took Viagra and he had an erection for more than 4 hours!!?!?!  She could have been intervening and trying to help with that emergency!!!"


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 14, 2005)




----------



## Summit (Mar 14, 2005)

"so... am I next?"


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Summit_@Mar 14 2005, 05:18 PM
> * "so... am I next?" *


 And you guys get on me for my mind being in the gutter!


----------



## Jon (Mar 14, 2005)

Havn't had that - but haver heard the call for the 2  patients - 1 with partial airway obstuction, 1 with soft tissue entrapped....


Jon


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Mar 14 2005, 04:58 PM
> * Havn't had that - but haver heard the call for the 2  patients - 1 with partial airway obstuction, 1 with soft tissue entrapped....
> 
> 
> Jon *


 Where did that post go?  I can't find it.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie+Mar 14 2005, 06:02 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chimpie @ Mar 14 2005, 06:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Mar 14 2005, 04:58 PM
> * Havn't had that - but haver heard the call for the 2 patients - 1 with partial airway obstuction, 1 with soft tissue entrapped....
> 
> 
> Jon *


Where did that post go?  I can't find it. [/b][/quote]
Ummmm....


----------



## EMTstudent (Mar 14, 2005)

Can you believe, after they were caught.... the ER tech walked away and she shouted "my arm, my arm!"

I guess to "distract" everyone from what was going on.

The ER (pumping his hand up and down in a known obscene gesture) says "Yeah, I am sure her "arm" hurts.....    :lol:


----------

